# Portland meet and ride March 4th 12:30 Lucky Labrador brewery



## fatbike (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky Labrador Brewery 1940 NW Quimby St. Portland Oregon




The focus is prewar 1930s and later heavy weights but all clubs and riders of all bicycles are welcome. This will be Portland's 5th upcoming currently active ride this season and really happy with the results with more showing every month with some great bicycles. Let's keep it a simple monthly ride and meet. I would hate to jeopardize this event with to many ideas on a club or whats needed in Portland. The only requirement here is to enjoy, this is a casual event. Thank you. 

Any questions please feel free to call.

Thanks Derek 
503.708.2627


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 16, 2012)

*March 4th ride....*



fatbike said:


> Lucky Labrador Brewery 1940 NW Quimby St. Portland Oregon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'm planning on it! Brad


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 17, 2012)

if it is nice, ill bring my hoppy to ride.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet! We will keep our fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Bikes to ride...*



redline1968 said:


> if it is nice, ill bring my hoppy to ride.




I am going to try to have my '41 Hawthorne back in one peice to ride. Brad


----------



## fatbike (Feb 18, 2012)

I forgot about that bicycle. Looking forward to seeing how it turned out Brad.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 23, 2012)

*BUMP! A Just reminder about this up and coming Sunday ride and meet.*

See you their at the Lucky Labrador Brewery.




Derek


----------



## fatbike (Feb 24, 2012)

*I was jumping the gun. The next ride is the March 4th not this weekend. Duh!*

Sorry folks! March 4th not this weekend as I mentioned the last thread. Whoops!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like a rain-free Sunday in the mid 50s for this weekend's ride!!!  C'mon, Portlanders, show up!!!  Mark, I'm bringing the pic I promised you.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 1, 2012)

That would be great Aaron. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for sunny weather. I'm looking out my window of the fifth floor flat and can see snow dusting over the West hills of Portland... with the sun shinny, its spectacular.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 1, 2012)

looks like its hoppy on the road on sunday: cant wait to see the pic......


----------



## fatbike (Mar 2, 2012)

I heard that its supposed to be in the low 60s with sun on Sunday...holy crap! That would be sweet!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 3, 2012)

See everyone tomorrow for the meet and ride!


----------



## pgroah (Mar 3, 2012)

*Be there sunday sunday sunday*

If you are into vintage bicycles and in portland show up.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 3, 2012)

Just checked the weather and the highs for tomorrow will be in the 60s. Sweet! Good riding weather... Mark , bring your hoppy!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 4, 2012)

*A fabulous day! A turn out!*

An excellent turn out and great time.  Nice gathering of bicycles and plenty of warm sunshine!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 4, 2012)

More pix sunshine!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 4, 2012)

*Even more pix!*

And sunshine!


----------



## brownster69 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Ride*

Man you guys are stepping up on the bikes starting to make us skidkings look bad 
nice day for a ride       brownster    (skidkings lets ride !! )


----------



## fatbike (Mar 6, 2012)

No way brownster, were on the same team. Let's ride soon!


Derek


----------



## brownster69 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Ride*

I think we are doing a afternoon ride saturday in tacoma before the seattle swap meet function up north if anybody is interested even if you guys need loners we got em


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2012)

it was fun.  you need to bring that cool colson from your project stash next time.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you Brownster, a great offering. I'm sure someone will take you up on that generosity. I might be up their Friday and perhaps can swing it to a ride. But i know everything becomes so hectic so can't commit just yet.


Mark as far as the Colson project, I will have to pass on trying to ride the bike just yet, there are a couple cracks in the front of the front by the headset, my luck it would snap during a ride which would be worse than a pedal falling off.


----------

